# Centre ch that would work well with EV Sentrys?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well all this talk about matching the front channels has got me thinking. I am currently using a Acoustic Research PSC25 and although it serves its purpose, I wonder if I need something better. I do notice that its not as bright as my mains. 
I am looking for something that is going to give me a flat frequency response and go down to at least 80Hz. Preferably a bit lower.
Budget is no more than $350

My EV Sentry 500s look like this:
 

the specifications are: Here


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tony,
Not trying to be a Klipsch fanboy but I would think a horn loaded center would pair nicely with those monitors.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, Your thinking the same as me. The one I like though is really pricy. The RC52ii sells for around $450 up here. And the RC62ii is around $600 :spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, Your thinking the same as me. The one I like though is really pricy. The RC52ii sells for around $450 up here. And the RC62ii is around $600 :spend:


It just so happens I've got an rc52 II downstairs unused. Not sure it would be very cost effective shipping to Canada though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably would not cost more than $60 to ship it. How much do you want for it?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Probably would not cost more than $60 to ship it. How much do you want for it?


I was asking $250 online but I'd part with it for $200.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sold ! I will take it  I will PM you


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Sold ! I will take it  I will PM you


Ok


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think the Horn Loaded HSU Research HCM-1 MKII Center Channel would be an excellent match and is rated down to 60hz so I really think it would be worth your consideration.
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jack, how do you think it compares to the Klipsch?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tony,
I really am quite impressed with the HSU CC. Last month, I helped a friend put together an all HSU Speaker Package and it sounds fantastic. The closest Klipsch alternative I think would be the Reference RC-52 II. Both weigh the same (22 lbs) with the HSU going slightly lower (60 versus 67hz), but the Klipsch being 96db rated efficient to 92db's with the HSU. I do like that the HSU gives the option of Wood Veneer as opposed to Vinyl Wrap all the while retailing for over $100 less. And if Black Vinyl works for you, the HC-2 costs $239 as opposed to $279 for the real Wood. The Klipsch retails for $370.
Cheers,
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So given I can get the RC-52 used but in great condition for the same price would you say that either is a good choice?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I really do think both would do quite well. I would guess it also to be quite easier to find the RC-52 in Canada as opposed to the HSU.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jack, Jeff has offered to sell me his RC52 so I will probably go that route. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tony,
That sounds like a great call and I really think you will enjoy it. I look forward to reading your impressions.
Cheers,
J


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice - I saw the first post this morning and you already found a new CC! :T

By the way Jeff, if you have any unused Legacy or Wilson Audio speakers just lying around...... :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice - I saw the first post this morning and you already found a new CC! :T
> 
> By the way Jeff, if you have any unused Legacy or Wilson Audio speakers just lying around...... :bigsmile:


Yeah sorry Joe. Slowly running out of extra gear just lying around. I do still have a pre HDMI Yamaha AVR though if you like.


----------

